# June 6th, 2005, brewer lake.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Fished brewer today, the bass are being really agressive REALLY close to shore, but it is harder then hell to reach them unless you plop it right in front of there face. There is no posibility for any sort of cast and real type bait because the weeds are insane. I found a few bass (spotted them) in a couple of open area. I saw a large amount of large bass hiding close to reeds. You can here them russling through them too. Only caught one because I set the bait damn near in his mouth. It weighed in at 3lbs 3 oz. My buddy and I also had 2 lines deep out in the water for walleye and got nothing. I also didn't see ANY blue gills....at all. Only bass an fry. My opinion, even though the bass are biting, it is impossible to get to them, not worth the trip, brewer is dead.


----------

